# Class Description Difference



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Signals: grad open you are a shorter distance from the dog and can give verbals along with the signals. Pre utility is just like regular utility except I think you can give one verbal

Articles: grad open you only bring four articles total, and scent only one. You do not pivot to the pile. Pre utility is just like regular utility except I think you bring 8 articles instead of 10.

Gloves: grad open only uses gloves 1 and 2. Pre utility I believe is identical to utility.

Moving stand: grad open allows you to hesitate while giving the stand command. Not sure about pre utility, but I think it's the same as reg utility

Directed jumping: in grad open there is only one go out, you send from the halfway point between the jumps, and then you walk to your dog to finish the exercise. Then you leave the dog, walk across the ring, and send to one jump. Pre utility is identical to regular utility except you can lower the jumps as low as 1/2 height.

So grad open is a much easier class than pre utility, the only advantage per utility has that grad open doesn't is the lowered jump height.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Jodie! 

Is pre utility a titling class? I don't think I have ever seen it offered before. I get clubs can't do all but I'm just curious. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, it is a titling class. The pre classes are new this year, providing an option to title in each level without group stays and with lowered jump heights.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks. Interesting. I'll need to look into these, not that we have many around here as I noted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> Thanks. Interesting. I'll need to look into these, not that we have many around here as I noted.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


But maybe as more people take advantage of them - more clubs will invest the time<:

I think the Saginaw (Birch Run) show has all the pre-classes. Jacks totally needs more conditioning (mental and physical) to get back to where he was, otherwise he'd DEFINITELY would be there on Friday....


----------

